# Rocky fork and Paint creek conditions



## GaryBlaine (Oct 12, 2016)

With all the rain, I take it These lakes will be dirty to muddy. Anyone seen what they look like? Not real familiar with Paint creek and crappie. What are some suggestions on places and lures? I usually use little spinners or jigs. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Rocky is still only slightly stained as of my buddies report a few minutes ago. Everyone pre fishing for the big SWOhioCatfish Club tourney this Saturday. Should be around 45-50 boat there at North Shore ramp lake is from 44-47 degrees depending on where you are on the lake


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

paint creek is muddy


----------



## Kyle beadley (Apr 7, 2016)

Was wondering if paint creek was still muddy? Looking at going out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Don't know about color but it's still up about 7.5'


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Kyle beadley said:


> Was wondering if paint creek was still muddy? Looking at going out tomorrow afternoon.



YES its like soup with trash floating all over, I would not take a boat on it. At least thats what it looked like Friday.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Saturday Rocky Fork was muddy except for the area by the dam and the north cove.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

whitaker201 said:


> Saturday Rocky Fork was muddy except for the area by the dam and the north cove.


Yes and the fishing was bad unfortunately..


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone know if they have locked the gates up yet on the docks at the east marina ?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Well if know one knows about the docks being locked up yet how about a water report ? Any info on what the water looks like ? 
Not to many local lakes in any shape to fish this weekend.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Did anyone get out to Rocky and see the water? Condition?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

well since no one knew I drove down Friday evening , . the lake was up just a little, less than a foot I think and the water clarity was stained pretty good but not like mud so I went down and fished he docks Saturday morning, not a bite . I was feeling depressed but after watching more than 60 boats go out that were having a bass tourn. I didn't feel so bad. It was snowing and blowing when they went out. I finally did find a few crappie late in morning and early afternoon when sun came out. they were somewhere between 15' to 20' where I found them but no where near the docks, I had to move around.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks glasseyes...you saved me a trip. We may take my friends boat up there on Thursday but I was hoping some one would answer before we went or I was going to drive up maybe tomorrow. He added some new electronics and is anxious to try them out.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

your welcome, I had to make a drive down Friday after work since no one had info on it , but waited till the wife got off work and made it a short trip for our Friday date night .


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> Thanks glasseyes...you saved me a trip. We may take my friends boat up there on Thursday but I was hoping some one would answer before we went or I was going to drive up maybe tomorrow. He added some new electronics and is anxious to try them out.


I fished Cave Run this weekend, it was 12ft above summer pool and they were pulling it down hard, water was very stained and 47-51 degrees, we did catch some crappie 20-25ft in 30-60fow and if it wasn't for our electronics we wouldn't have had a bite.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Tom 513 said:


> I fished Cave Run this weekend, it was 12ft above summer pool and they were pulling it down hard, water was very stained and 47-51 degrees, we did catch some crappie 20-25ft in 30-60fow and if it wasn't for our electronics we wouldn't have had a bite.


That's crazy...this has been a tough year for sure. With Rocky Fork being a spillway I know the level won't fluctuate too much so clarity is the only thing to be concerned with there. Hopefully we'll be able to find something not too bad. Buddy of mine added some new Garmin units to his boat and we're hoping to try them out. I hope they help. We fished Rocky 3-4 weeks ago and we found a few 8' down in 10-12 fow.

East Fork has been holding at 12' high and I noticed tonight when I was over there that they opened the valves quite a bit. I hope the lake stays down this time once they get it back to pool.


----------



## Kyle beadley (Apr 7, 2016)

Has anyone seen if paint creek is clearing up at all or is it still muddy?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Paint creek is mud


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I was at rocky fork today , water looks great there


----------



## Kyle beadley (Apr 7, 2016)

Any luck today at rocky fork?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I didn't do any good, would have had more luck kite flying


----------



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hit Rocky yesterday...47 keepers between 3..only one short caught all day!!!! Tight on timber in the coves about 3 ft..minnow..Could not get jig bite going..Hit hard in AM slowed as day progressed...


----------



## Airdx33 (Oct 12, 2017)

anyone know the water temp at rocky right now...cant seem to find it online anywhere


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Airdx33 said:


> anyone know the water temp at rocky right now...cant seem to find it online anywhere


Water was 53 when I left at about 4pm Sunday.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

My buddy down there right now. 54.5. All over the lake


----------



## Marc_Grattan (Nov 19, 2005)

What’s the water color?


----------

